# warhammer ship battles



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

looking for the rules for ship battles that were published by white dwarf some time ago, I would love if someone could direct me to them

thanks


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not entirely sure but it is a very good bet they are on the GW site somewhere.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Warhammer ship battles? That sounds a lot like Man 'o War to me!

But then you mention White Dwarf - was there an article published then? Must've missed that one....


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Man 'o War FTW!

Actually it was a good game, simple and fun, sad that it was lost in the oceanP) amongst other discontinued games :angry:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that ship to ship battles using warhammer scale models is in the Generals compendium but I don't remember ever seeing it in WD. It should be on GW's website somewhere but good luck finding it amongst the glorified store front.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

found it in the generals compendium thanks all


----------

